# Avalon Tree of Life Gas Stove/Travis Industries



## gordonja (Nov 13, 2010)

Does anyone have an Avalon "Tree of Life" Gas Stove? I would like to buy one, but I have found some random, scathing comments about Avalon's parent company, Travis Industries, when I've searched reviews. (Although I haven't found a review of an actual "Tree of Life" stove). 

I am also considering a Lopi  "Berkshire" gas stove (which has been reviewed positively on this site, although it is also manufactured by Travis Industries), but I like the look of the "Tree of Life" stove a little more.


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Nov 13, 2010)

great stove, few svc  issues


----------

